# Working Dog People in SC



## Patrick Salerno (Apr 6, 2009)

Does anyone know any working dog people in the Charleston, SC area?


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

We're not that far from you Patrick. We're around the Augusta Ga. area. Love to have you come visit us.


----------

